# Memorial Day Parades... or just parades in general...



## his4ever (May 26, 2006)

Ok so Memorial day is coming up, and there will be parades. What is the best way to take interseting pictures?? This may be a weird question.... i dunno...


----------



## his4ever (May 26, 2006)

also... could it make a good photojounalism section for posting????
Thanks... I know that this is such a simple project... but i just do not want to take simple pictures of a parade... I want to do better in my photography! Thanks


----------

